# Best Starter PLow...V or Straight blade?



## KINGAGB (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey guys, looking to get best starter plow for my truck: 
_'06 Chevy 2500HD 6.0L EXT CAB 8' Bed_
Rear Timbrens and ReadyLift Leveling Kit in the Front

Anybody here plow with a Snowdogg? I'm looking at the Snowdogg EX80 straight blade right now as the most affordable to get started.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty much depends on, how much money you want to spend, and who is the closest dealer. Welcome to the site. You will get some response on thus.


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

for a starter plow, a straight blade works just fine. But it all depends how you plan to use it. I have had great success with a straight blade for driveways and wide open/empty parking lots.
If you are going to try to push between cars and lots of obstructions, you may want to spring for the V, as the scoop function helps you clear snow in the tight areas.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just remember, a V plow can be a straight blade but a straight blade can never be a V plow. If you can afford the V plow get it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

No such thing as a starter plow.

next, your location?
what are your yearly snow totals?
will a str8 blade do or will you need a vee plow?

Get the Vee if there is any question.
You will learn how to run it in no time.

but then, how did we ever get buy using str8 blades for so long...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2026477 said:


> No such thing as a starter plow.
> 
> next, your location?
> what are your yearly snow totals?
> ...


How did we get by before plowsite? Or internet? Or cable TV? These kids don't know how good they got it. :laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kimber750;2026479 said:


> How did we get by before plowsite? Or internet? Or cable TV? These kids don't know how good they got it. :laughing:


I know, we have come a long way scene making shadow images on the cave wall.


----------



## KINGAGB (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks guys for the words of wisdom, much appreciated! Here in South NJ we got hit pretty hard last year, so this year I want to get in the game. Despite the advantages available with the Vplow ($6K+), I'm leaning more towards the Str8 blade ($4400 installed) as it's what I can afford for now. 

Planning to plow as a sub, doing a few parking lots or whatever work I can get (underneath someone who has plow insurance). Being a newbie, I don't think it's financially wise for me to open up a snowplow insurance policy yet (it's too expensive in NJ, lol).


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Look for a good used one for $4000


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

KINGAGB;2026494 said:


> Planning to plow as a sub, doing a few parking lots or whatever work I can get (underneath someone who has plow insurance). Being a newbie, I don't think it's financially wise for me to open up a snowplow insurance policy yet (it's too expensive in NJ, lol).


You'll be hard pressed to find someone that'll let you run on their insurance, if you do they're probably low-ballers and won't payout much. I would be very cautious and seek legal advise to see what you could be opening yourself up to.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If your plowing and you hit anything and cause damage, you are liable. Make sure your agent knows you are plowing commercialy.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave;2026594 said:


> If your plowing and you hit anything and cause damage, you are liable. Make sure your agent knows you are plowing commercialy.


I would be more worried about hitting someone. Doubt the guy "providing" coverage will want any part of that lawsuit.


----------



## KINGAGB (Sep 12, 2015)

@ RandallAve Thank you for the heads up. Can you recommend a reliable snowplow insurance company you've worked with in NJ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2026562 said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find someone that'll let you run on their insurance, if you do they're probably low-ballers and won't payout much. I would be very cautious and seek legal advise to see what you could be opening yourself up to.





KINGAGB;2026616 said:


> @ RandallAve Thank you for the heads up. Can you recommend a reliable snowplow insurance company you've worked with in NJ?


you should thank Buff....

and I agree with out your own commercial INS you are open loosing everything.
as a sub-contractor, you are a contractor a stand alone business.
You will also need to register your business,
say, a LLC would be a good place to start.

so a subcontractor is a contractor who is hired by the general contractor. you are still a standalone business who is responsible for all you do.

good luck


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Get a V plow


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Get one that has a trip edge and that also articulates


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

If your budget is 4k you could.get a nice used vplow. I would take a used v over a new straight blade


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

8 foot isn't enough blade for that truck. you'll be running over unplowed snow with the rear wheels when ever you turn.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

To me, snowplowing is like riding a motorcycle.

You wouldn't (or shouldn't) go out and buy the biggest, baddest, fastest Harley out there, unless you're completely confident that you can handle the beast from the start.

I think everything we do, would / should be done in stages, as to allow acclimation to the new task.

If you're green, then just pick up a nice straight blade, and have fun.Thumbs Up


OTOH, some people are naturally mechanically inclined, and can handle anything they do the first time. They're the lucky ones.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ah what.
Go get a loader and a pusher for the first time out of the gate if that is what ya need, 
Like a str8 plow vs a vee, the learning curve is steep and ether one can be mastered in hours.

so, if you get the snow fall the the extra $$ is justified get the vee.
or if you just want it, get it, as you will learn how to operate it with out sending yourself to the hospital.

If you dont want or need a vee a str8plow will do the job.

ps if a vee plow is gong to stimey you for months or days maybe operating a simple piece of equipment is not for you.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

KINGAGB;2026616 said:


> @ RandallAve Thank you for the heads up. Can you recommend a reliable snowplow insurance company you've worked with in NJ?


I'd recommend a V plow, they aren't the most difficult things in the world to operate. It raises, drops, and angles identically as a straight blade (same buttons too), it just has the additional options of scooping, going into V, and using the "wings" individually but isn't necessary. In the end, they are much more efficient and aren't much more expensive.

I had a Snowdogg VX95 for 4 seasons, I regret selling it with my old truck and like it better than my Xtreme V but that's for another thread.

In regards to your insurance, I don't know about your rates in NJ but I've switched plenty of people from a personal auto policy on their trucks to a $1mil commercial auto policy and have actually saved them money. The auto policy will only cover the damages done by the vehicle, if you step out of the vehicle then you would need an additional GL or Business Owners Policy as well, which once again - depends on your area - but around here as a single owner/operator Landscaper/Plow has a base rate of around $600 a year.

**This is just for informational purposes only, NJ has its own policies and premiums. You will find it best to talk to your agent, and shop other agents as well**


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

There is absolutely no reason for anyone to buy a straight blade now that technology has produced the V. Why limit yourself to a straight blade when you can buy a v for about the same price and get into tighter spots and stack snow higher.


----------



## KINGAGB (Sep 12, 2015)

OK Guys, here's the skinny. I've been working hard all week doing all my research and this is what I've come up with. Feel free to comment.

*INSURANCE*...Snowplow Insurance Quote = $3,187 for MY truck for the season;must be paid in full at time of binding
*PLOW*...I found a nice used BOSS 8'2'' POWER-V plow with snow deflector up top, for $3,500 INSTALLED on my truck
I also priced out a New 8' Snowdogg EX80 straight blade costs $4,400
I found a contractor willing to pay me $100/hr WITH insurance and $75/hr without as a SUB

What Would You Do?!?!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

allagashpm;2027359 said:


> If your budget is 4k you could.get a nice used vplow. I would take a used v over a new straight blade


I agree, I have plowed with a 7.5 western, went to a 8 ft pro plus straight and now have the MVP3 and well never go back to a straight blade.

I find the V cuts my time down anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes at each place I go to.

Less time plowing means you can do more contracts, which means more money in your pocket.

Look for a used V plow, you will not regret it.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

KINGAGB;2027566 said:


> OK Guys, here's the skinny. I've been working hard all week doing all my research and this is what I've come up with. Feel free to comment.
> 
> *INSURANCE*...Snowplow Insurance Quote = $3,187 for MY truck for the season;must be paid in full at time of binding
> *PLOW*...I found a nice used BOSS 8'2'' POWER-V plow with snow deflector up top, for $3,500 INSTALLED on my truck
> ...


Buy the V-Plow, no brainer.

Insurance, HOLY MOLY. 
You guys are getting raked. 
Try State Farm, I have 1 mill / 3 mill rider for $800 and $500k for everything on my truck cost $450 every 6 months.

Getting back to that, you would have to plow for 31 hours to pay for that insurance, then you would start making money.

Say you plow 100 hours for the season -(what my guys had last year)

You would make $6,900 not counting gas at $100 an hour after paying for insurance.

If you sub at $75 for 100 hours you make $7,500 not counting gas and not having to pay for insurance.

So what do you want to do?


----------



## KINGAGB (Sep 12, 2015)

@MSsnowplowing Thank You so much for putting the numbers into perspective for me.

All things considered, I think it's too much risk to go down this path since I don't have $6,687 (plow+insurance) ready to put out right now. Even IF I max out my credit cards to make it happen, there's no guarantee it's gonna snow anyway in NJ, so to HOPE I can plow for 100 hrs is a bit of a reach.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

KINGAGB;2026616 said:


> @ RandallAve Thank you for the heads up. Can you recommend a reliable snowplow insurance company you've worked with in NJ?


I was plowing municipal roads, so I can't help you there. And at the present time were having some difficulty with them. As far as hitting something, I had to pay for a plastic fence a resident put at the road. I no I didn't kill it, but it wasn't worth the fight, and I just paid out of pocket. I did take down a basket ball hoop, but that's another story.


----------

